# 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

hey cant really find any pics of the wheels you guys are running. My pops is looking for a nice set of wheels for his 04 4.2 and the only option i have found is the 997t reps 
*When Posting your Pics Include:* 
Wheel diameter and width 
Tire Size 
Offset (If known) 


_Modified by optiks at 9:48 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*

Here's mine. I hope this helps.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (kpg111)*

i should have mentioned include 
size and width of wheel 
tire size 
thanks !


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*

rims: 20x9
tires: 275/40/20









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kpg111 at 4:12 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## TDITouareg (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*

Check out http://www.lakeshorewheelandtire.com


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (TDITouareg)*

22x10 Kohan grey w/ machined lip
pepperwagon


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (nh9095)*

oops


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (nh9095)*

Still waiting to lower it after the winter. But they are 22X10's


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (cstanley19)*

tire size ?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*

right now I'm running 285/45/22 but this spring I'm going 305. I would do it now but the tires are like brand new.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (cstanley19)*

These can be for sale if you like them, I might go in a differnt direction this spring. I'll give a killer deal on em. IM me if your Dad is interested.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (cstanley19)*

blurry is all I got right now. 22x9.5 Rial Daytona Race


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_blurry is all I got right now. 22x9.5 Rial Daytona Race









NICE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_blurry is all I got right now. 22x9.5 Rial Daytona Race









Are you running Air Suspension?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

Wheels - 22x10 O.Z. Canyon ST
Tires - 285/35VR-22 Yokohama Parada Spec-X XL
Need to go find the original photos but here is the archive post
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2914661

To me, I am still yet to see a better wheel for Toureg/Cayenne though I do like a couple of the 21" Audi Q7 wheels.
Pictures don't do these wheels justice as they look even better when rolling down the road. I have been travelling in 2 cars everywhere with family over xmas and been following wife in her Touareg


_Modified by UKAUSSI at 12:50 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_
Are you running Air Suspension?

yeah, vag-com'd -30mm.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (ArtieLange)*

Let see some more of yours man, it looks dope slammed like that. I wish mine had air ride sooo bad. But the car was a gift, so no complaints here. My wife's father gave it to her for graduation. They leased it and bought it after lease so we've had it since brand new. I really want to put an air ride system in it but the wifey is pissed that it even has wheels on it.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (kpg111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpg111* »_Here's mine. I hope this helps.










This thing is sweet!!!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_Let see some more of yours man, it looks dope slammed like that. I wish mine had air ride sooo bad. But the car was a gift, so no complaints here. My wife's father gave it to her for graduation. They leased it and bought it after lease so we've had it since brand new. I really want to put an air ride system in it but the wifey is pissed that it even has wheels on it. 

haha, yeah this is my wifey's daily. only pics I have of it are pre-lowering it, but some more will come soon. Before the "drop", taken suuuper late at night:








all the way up:










_Modified by ArtieLange at 10:15 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_
This thing is sweet!!!

Thank you.


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

does using the vagcom to lower the air suspension hurt it at all? or just the wear on the tires?


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Here u go 20".


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_
yeah, vag-com'd -30mm. 

how does this effect the ride quality? when you have the car in automatic ride height does it sit this low or where it normally sits? also when you have it in off road does it go all the way up?


----------



## 68bird (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (kpg111)*

Where did you get the light bar?


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lowering it didn't affect the ride quality that I can tell. It is only really low at "load" setting, when I am driving it is at "comfort" setting. It sits 30mm lower at all settings, so when you put it in off road, it is still waaaay high.


----------



## Pittsburgh_Treg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (TDITouareg)*

Sweet wheels KPG


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (68bird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *68bird* »_Where did you get the light bar?

ECS Tuning


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (Pittsburgh_Treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pittsburgh_Treg* »_Sweet wheels KPG









thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris10 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (chris10)*

10x20, 275/45/20


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*22" OZ Canyon*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKAUSSI* »_Wheels - 22x10 O.Z. Canyon ST
Tires - 285/35VR-22 Yokohama Parada Spec-X XL
Need to go find the original photos but here is the archive post
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2914661

To me, I am still yet to see a better wheel for Toureg/Cayenne though I do like a couple of the 21" Audi Q7 wheels.
Pictures don't do these wheels justice as they look even better when rolling down the road. I have been travelling in 2 cars everywhere with family over xmas and been following wife in her Touareg

_Modified by UKAUSSI at 12:50 PM 1-13-2009_


OK, here are some new pics I took yesterday so you can see them:-


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: 22" OZ Canyon (UKAUSSI)*

perfect tire size on those O.Z.s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## molz (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*

You should go for the Rinspeed C5/1 in either 22" or 23"! I have a set on my Q7 an they look great!
Here is a pic with them on a Touareg:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*

My TSW 20"


----------



## Piri (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*

I have Leonardo III Forged 315/35/20 rear with 10,5J and 275/40/20 front with 9,5J.
































































_Modified by Piri at 3:06 AM 3-3-2009_


_Modified by Piri at 3:10 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (VR6exy98)*

Enjoy!.. I sure do!


















Victor Equipment 20x10
Tires Toyo 285/40/20




_Modified by -X- at 3:21 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (-X-)*

include wheel and tire specs please !


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*

just bought a pair of 21x10.5" BBS RXII's what size tires do people recommend? its a 05 V8 with air ride...


----------



## Piri (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (mk2driver)*




















_Modified by Piri at 3:20 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (ArtieLange)*

anyone have a picture of the 275/35 on their reg


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_anyone have a picture of the 275/35 on their reg

We have scraped all 4 wheels, had them refinished and again scraped 2 on ours with 285's on 10's. Unless you are going with narrower wheels I would not go with 275's


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (UKAUSSI)*

they are 21x10.5's


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_they are 21x10.5's

I would probably try to get a set of tires that has the sidewall "ridge" that sticks out slightly to help protect your wheels
Unless I am missing something, 275 = 9" wide tread so your wheels will be wider than your tread. Not sure why they even show that tire width


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (UKAUSSI)*









295/40/22 on 10" Rims


----------



## shdes9 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (V10)*

very nice!


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_








295/40/22 on 10" Rims

OMG!


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (kpg111)*

Kpg111 where did you get your casablancas from? i need one rim for a spare .. and how much did they cost if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (Tuarisi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuarisi* »_...where did you get your casablancas from?

Finish Line Wheels
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (Marble)*

thanks!


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (Tuarisi)*

where did you get those side steps from?
VERY NICE!!


----------



## crunchytheory (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*









Oettinger Type RXX- Charcoal Diamond Cut, 10x22, 50mm offset, PCD 5x130
Tire size unknown










_Modified by crunchytheory at 2:33 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (crunchytheory)*

prolly 285/35/22


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (mk2driver)*

22x9.5 Jaz Triumph 
ET 55 
285/35/22 Hankook Ventus 

Pic taken with the air ride on loading setting


----------



## Syonara_G60Style (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (Piri)*

shame all the links are broken......


----------



## snow4us (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (optiks)*


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (-X-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-X-* »_Enjoy!.. I sure do!










 
I saw you today passing Home Depot in Selden. Toureg is very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (Capt.Dreadz)*

Thank you thank you!
It's much cleaner today!


----------



## michaelrose (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (-X-)*

vw mountain with 295 45 20 continentals


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (michaelrose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelrose* »_vw mountain with 295 45 20 continentals 

The mountains could possibly be my favorite wheel on the touareg, they look great!
Linder


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (-X-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-X-* »_Thank you thank you!
It's much cleaner today!

no prob bro. I'm getting one in the nest 2 weeks (hence why i'm lurking the t-reg forum) and i was looking at one that's the same color as yours.


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (snow4us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow4us* »_









my fave so far.


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

non-air susp... stock height. 
22x10 TWC wheels .. 
285/40R22 Falkens..


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_Here u go 20".










I like !!


----------



## cuphues (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (nh9095)*

Have trying to find where to purchase 4 22x10 Kohan wheels in silver for my 2005 Porsche Caynne S. Where did you buy yours at? I can only find suppliers in Australia. None in US. Can you help me?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

Thank you.....


----------



## H20_Touareg (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (V10)*

I like it. I'm not really a fan of the rims but your Treg makes the rims look good.


----------



## H20_Touareg (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (mk2driver)*









22'' MB Italia


----------



## snow4us (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (GotEuroCorrado)*

thx


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*

That's cool I am not feeling the 22's with the 4*4 look either.. I am sure the potholes will love the rims though LOL...


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (cuphues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cuphues* »_Have trying to find where to purchase 4 22x10 Kohan wheels in silver for my 2005 Porsche Caynne S. Where did you buy yours at? I can only find suppliers in Australia. None in US. Can you help me?
Thanks,
Chris

I got mine about 2 years ago on Ebay. I searched ebay and there are currently none on there. I Plan on pulling mine off and would like to powdercoat entire wheel color of car. Currently wheel centers are a lighter shade of grey than car and lips are machined. Don't know how powdercoating will work on machined lips. I really like the wheel style as I feel it fits Porsche well.. Good luck finding some. If i run across any I'll let u know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (nh9095)*


----------



## H20_Touareg (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (TighTT)*

thats a sick treg


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*

are those 22's they look big? Maybe being slammed makes them look bigger.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_are those 22's they look big? Maybe being slammed makes them look bigger.

Yea...they're 22X10 DPE's. 
















The car is now fitted with european W12 Touareg front and rear bumpers plus painted lower door mouldings. Soon I'll be installing the W12 sideskirts and fender extensions as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by TighTT at 1:16 AM 2-4-2010_

_Modified by TighTT at 1:16 AM 2-4-2010_


_Modified by TighTT at 1:18 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (TighTT)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: TighTT*

Effing hot.
Any pics of the latest updates? Are you indeed on air and used VAG-COM to lower your Touareg?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H20_Touareg (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*

I just changed the rims 








After








Before


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*

Looks good, lower it!


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








After


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H20_Touareg* »_ I just changed the rims.
Before:








After:










Are the new Q7 Reps 22" as well? For some reason they appear to be smaller than the previous set of 22s. But they look way better, just plain classier.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (Marble)*

Never mind, the zoom of the Before shot is tighter than the After.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H20_Touareg (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (Marble)*

Yes both are 22'' I'm stuck between lowing it and adding 40 tires to fill the wheel well. I love how high it sits now.


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: (gqjeff)*

hi gqjeff, do you know the make of those wheels (5-spoke) and maybe the aftermarket suspension used in the t-reg on the pic you posted jan 2009. thnks for the help.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H20_Touareg* »_Yes both are 22'' I'm stuck between lowing it and adding 40 tires to fill the wheel well. I love how high it sits now.









Going to a larger tire (30 v. 35 v. 40) will increase the tire weight and diameter. Both will have a negative effect on handling, ride over rough surfaces, acceleration, fuel efficiency and braking. Adding unsprung weight as well as additional rotational mass is very negative.
I've noticed these effects switching between my 18" OEM wheels and my 20" aftermarket wheels. 22" wheels will 40 series tires are going to be even worse.


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ArtieLange)*

hi artie, just wondering how you set the vag-com to take the -30mm settings. also w/ this extra drop and running it on the lowest ride choice, does the alignment camber become negative (do the tops of the wheels look like they are curved into the wheel well)? thnks.


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mgan)*

Techart Formula 2


----------



## H20_Touareg (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Going to a larger tire (30 v. 35 v. 40) will increase the tire weight and diameter. Both will have a negative effect on handling, ride over rough surfaces, acceleration, fuel efficiency and braking. Adding unsprung weight as well as additional rotational mass is very negative.
I've noticed these effects switching between my 18" OEM wheels and my 20" aftermarket wheels. 22" wheels will 40 series tires are going to be even worse.

Spock I noticed that with the first set of rims How ever the Q7 reps are lighter than my factory rims and they both 22'' Handle better than the stock. Gas mileage was a lil worst with the 5 star but the Q7 reps I'm getting 15-16 mpg. The Car feels more responsive too but then again I removed the roof rack a day after putting on the Q7 reps.


----------



## H20_Touareg (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oettingerst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oettingerst* »_Techart Formula 2









Nice Treg


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H20_Touareg* »_Yes both are 22'' I'm stuck between lowing it and adding 40 tires to fill the wheel well. I love how high it sits now.









Does anyone have pictures of 20 - 22's with a larger tire on stock suspension? 
I would like to see


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (TighTT)*

Please post pics of your new set-up - Thanks...


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

show me more!!


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (BIG EYE)*

























And they're for sale... (PM for details)


----------



## medic92 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (H20_Touareg)*

Marble:
What is the name of the 'after' wheels? 
Thanks


_Modified by medic92 at 5:43 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (medic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medic92* »_Marble:
What is the name of the 'after' wheels? 
Thanks


They aren't mine, however, they are Audi Q7 reps.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
And they're for sale... (IM for details)

IM sent.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Marble)*

Just ran across a couple more pics of my RH's...


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Ugh...I want these wheels. Returned your IM. Thanks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (spockcat)*

My wheels are RH. I have air suspension.


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (gqjeff)*

hi gqjeff, thanks for the info. also wondering what size tires you are using on your 20's and also what the height from ground to top of wheel well lip for the front and also back for your T-reg setup is? Thank you vm in advance. The stance looks great and i was hoping to follow your settings.


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

i have to say im very happy with these. the offset is perfect as they line up with the inner lip on the fender so i wont have crap flying down the side of the car. there was another guy with a non airbag offroad grey treg that installed a set that did not look right but i thought it was just the pics...
LOVE THESE THINGS!!!
22x10 et50 
285x35x22 tire (federal something or other..)


----------



## WalkerStewart (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (kpg111)*

Hey there,
Where did you get the LED light strip that's mounted above the fog lights? Looks very cool! Can you provide a website or a phone contact?


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (WalkerStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WalkerStewart* »_Hey there,
Where did you get the LED light strip that's mounted above the fog lights? Looks very cool! Can you provide a website or a phone contact?









Thanks, I got it from ecstuning.com


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: 20'' + aftermarket wheel pic thread (kpg111)*


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

wish those flares fit the T2


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*RBT HALR*

Posting this pic that I found on Google when searching V8 Touareg Engine, I was looking for more pics of this Touareg after viewing the custom magnaflow post. I have no idea on the specs, but it deserves to be in here.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

mgan said:


> hi gqjeff, thanks for the info. also wondering what size tires you are using on your 20's and also what the height from ground to top of wheel well lip for the front and also back for your T-reg setup is? Thank you vm in advance. The stance looks great and i was hoping to follow your settings.



I will have to measure that for you. I have 22's on the treg now and it looks even better..... the 20's I had will be for sale when I get the old tires pulled and make sure they are all straight and true. They have some curbage but the price will be right...


----------



## teethdoc (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi All, 

I am the proud owner of an '06 Treg V8 and am new to the 'Club. After reading the thread, am I to assume that most prefer the 22"s over the 20"s? I am about to purchase new tires/wheels and want a really good looking set up, but don't want to compromise the ride quality. Thoughts???


----------



## CaMoKa (Apr 5, 2007)

My Baby


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

My V10 TDI


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

Sold 06 V8 AWD

22x9 TSW


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

Updated pics, lowered 30mm and at load height in these: 22x9.5 et 54 Rial Daytona Race, 285/35-ZR22 tires, H&R spacers- fronts are 15mm, rears are 23mm:


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

looks fantastic...


----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

bump for more. new owner here


----------

